# Milan: incombe la sanzione Uefa. Le news.



## admin (20 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 maggio, sul Milan incombe la sanzione della Uefa per il FPF violato nel 2016-17-18. Il giudizio arriverà dopo la finale di Champions. Il Milan è insieme al City una delle società sotto giudizio come annunciato dal Club Competion Coommittee della Uefa. Il Milan studia il ritiro del ricorso al TAS ma può arrivare la sentenza per il periodo 2016-2018.

*Si rischia una nuova esclusione dalla Coppe (più facile da accettare se sarà Europa League), Si spera in una multa, nelle limitazione del mercato o della rosa nelle coppe. *

Ma la campagna acquisti è già limitata. La Uefa non ha gradito il mercato invernale rossonero. Si punterà su Under 23. Donnarumma può partire.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Maggio 2019)

Appena leggo “limitazione del mercato” capisco che è un fake.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 maggio, sul Milan incombe la sanzione della Uefa per il FPF violato nel 2016-17-18. Il giudizio arriverà dopo la finale di Champions. Il Milan è insieme al City una delle società sotto giudizio come annunciato dal Club Competion Coommittee della Uefa. Il Milan studia il ritiro del ricorso al TAS ma può arrivare la sentenza per il periodo 2016-2018.
> 
> *Si rischia una nuova esclusione dalla Coppe (più facile da accettare se sarà Europa League), Si spera in una multa, nelle limitazione del mercato o della rosa nelle coppe. *
> 
> Ma la campagna acquisti è già limitata. La Uefa non ha gradito il mercato invernale rossonero. Si punterà su Under 23. Donnarumma può partire.



La UEFA sta uccidendo il calcio


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2019)

E poi si lamentano che le squadre cosidette "potenti" vogliano l'eurolega..............


----------



## Black (20 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Prealpi (20 Maggio 2019)

Non credo proprio sia così semplice, anzi lo escludo


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 maggio, sul Milan incombe la sanzione della Uefa per il FPF violato nel 2016-17-18. Il giudizio arriverà dopo la finale di Champions. Il Milan è insieme al City una delle società sotto giudizio come annunciato dal Club Competion Coommittee della Uefa. Il Milan studia il ritiro del ricorso al TAS ma può arrivare la sentenza per il periodo 2016-2018.
> 
> *Si rischia una nuova esclusione dalla Coppe (più facile da accettare se sarà Europa League), Si spera in una multa, nelle limitazione del mercato o della rosa nelle coppe. *
> 
> Ma la campagna acquisti è già limitata. La Uefa non ha gradito il mercato invernale rossonero. Si punterà su Under 23. Donnarumma può partire.



Ma Elliott non doveva distruggere la Uefa?

.....


----------



## First93 (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 maggio, sul Milan incombe la sanzione della Uefa per il FPF violato nel 2016-17-18. Il giudizio arriverà dopo la finale di Champions. Il Milan è insieme al City una delle società sotto giudizio come annunciato dal Club Competion Coommittee della Uefa. Il Milan studia il ritiro del ricorso al TAS ma può arrivare la sentenza per il periodo 2016-2018.
> 
> *Si rischia una nuova esclusione dalla Coppe (più facile da accettare se sarà Europa League), Si spera in una multa, nelle limitazione del mercato o della rosa nelle coppe. *
> 
> Ma la campagna acquisti è già limitata. La Uefa non ha gradito il mercato invernale rossonero. Si punterà su Under 23. Donnarumma può partire.



Spoiler: a meno di accordi, anche l'anno prossimo avremo nuove sanzioni perché anche il triennio 16-19 sarà in profondo rosso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Appena leggo “limitazione del mercato” capisco che è un fake.



E ma penso che spiegare per la 102019201 volta che la Uefa non può limitare nulla ( al massimo la Fifa ) sia abbastanza ripetitivo. Oramai ci limitiamo a sorridere.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Elliott non doveva distruggere la Uefa?
> 
> .....



Era totalmente italiota credere che potesse dettare le regole.

Vedremo... secondo me non sono qui per svenarsi economicamente per fare felici noi.. purtroppo.


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 maggio, sul Milan incombe la sanzione della Uefa per il FPF violato nel 2016-17-18. Il giudizio arriverà dopo la finale di Champions. Il Milan è insieme al City una delle società sotto giudizio come annunciato dal Club Competion Coommittee della Uefa. Il Milan studia il ritiro del ricorso al TAS ma può arrivare la sentenza per il periodo 2016-2018.
> 
> *Si rischia una nuova esclusione dalla Coppe (più facile da accettare se sarà Europa League), Si spera in una multa, nelle limitazione del mercato o della rosa nelle coppe. *
> 
> Ma la campagna acquisti è già limitata. La Uefa non ha gradito il mercato invernale rossonero. Si punterà su Under 23. Donnarumma può partire.




A oggi il FPF è una pagliacciata, tuttavia va tenuto in considerazione il ruolo sempre più preponderante di Agnelli nell'UEFA (il quale tra l'altro è amico stretto di Ceferin).
Il deferimento del City senza che sia stato fatto nulla di nulla al PSG è già di per sé dimostrazione che prima che con Ceferin bisogna mediare con Agnelli (guarda caso il City viene deferito proprio nell'anno in cui la Juventus tenta di strappargli Guardiola).


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Elliott non doveva distruggere la Uefa?
> 
> .....



la potenza di Elliott


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2019)

Sarebbe bello bullizzare di nuovo quei pagliacci al TAS.


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 maggio, sul Milan incombe la sanzione della Uefa per il FPF violato nel 2016-17-18. Il giudizio arriverà dopo la finale di Champions. Il Milan è insieme al City una delle società sotto giudizio come annunciato dal Club Competion Coommittee della Uefa. Il Milan studia il ritiro del ricorso al TAS ma può arrivare la sentenza per il periodo 2016-2018.
> 
> *Si rischia una nuova esclusione dalla Coppe (più facile da accettare se sarà Europa League), Si spera in una multa, nelle limitazione del mercato o della rosa nelle coppe. *
> 
> Ma la campagna acquisti è già limitata. La Uefa non ha gradito il mercato invernale rossonero. Si punterà su Under 23. Donnarumma può partire.


Esclusione dalle coppe non può essere. C'e già sentenza che dice esclusione se non c'e pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021 sarebbe una contraddizione e poi il Tas si è già pronunciato in merito....sarà multa + rosa limitata


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2019)

comunque tutti gli anni si presenterà questa storia. per tutti i trienni a venire .....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 maggio, sul Milan incombe la sanzione della Uefa per il FPF violato nel 2016-17-18. Il giudizio arriverà dopo la finale di Champions. Il Milan è insieme al City una delle società sotto giudizio come annunciato dal Club Competion Coommittee della Uefa. Il Milan studia il ritiro del ricorso al TAS ma può arrivare la sentenza per il periodo 2016-2018.
> 
> *Si rischia una nuova esclusione dalla Coppe (più facile da accettare se sarà Europa League), Si spera in una multa, nelle limitazione del mercato o della rosa nelle coppe. *
> 
> Ma la campagna acquisti è già limitata. La Uefa non ha gradito il mercato invernale rossonero. Si punterà su Under 23. Donnarumma può partire.



Comunque vada, un'altra estate a parlare di tribunali e non di rilancio sportivo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Elliott non doveva distruggere la Uefa?
> 
> .....



Anche l'anno scorso la UEFA doveva distruggere noi, poi è stato il contrario.
Tempo al tempo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno scorso la UEFA doveva distruggere noi, poi è stato il contrario.
> Tempo al tempo...



Vero, però con questi imbecilli della uefa (minuscolo voluto) purtroppo sarà un tormento ogni anno finchè non si formerà questa super lega da cui questi pagliacci verranno tagliati fuori per sempre.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Elliott non doveva distruggere la Uefa?
> 
> .....



Sì, pari pari come la Juve che doveva vincere la Champions League.....solo che la Juve sbatacchiata in Champions non fà manco più notizia; qui invece c'era qualche (molto più di qualche direi) bambascione che era veramente convinto che Elliott avrebbe spaccato il deretano ai passeri con i suoi avvocati ammazza-stati, le famiglie sioniste, ci mangiamo l'UEFA cruda per intero ed altre cretinate assortite di questo genere. Adesso invece, come preventivato dai più accorti/meno sognatori, arriva la realtà in tutta la sua crudezza....


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vero, però con questi imbecilli della uefa (minuscolo voluto) purtroppo sarà un tormento ogni anno finchè non si formerà questa super lega da cui questi pagliacci verranno tagliati fuori per sempre.



La Champions prevista dal 2024,con le squadre più blasonate,nasce sotto l'egida UEFA...la superlega al momento è stata accantonata.


----------



## Casnop (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque vada, un'altra estate a parlare di tribunali e non di rilancio sportivo.


Dovessimo accreditare per fondate le indiscrezioni del Corriere della Sera di ieri, forse ci risparmiamo i primi. Quanto al secondo, attendiamo gli eventi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2019)

C'è una nuova proprietà, come fanno a sanzionare per le operazioni precedenti? Io avevo capito che il Milan doveva arrivare al parggio di bilancio entro tre anni. Tutto ciò mi sembra surreale oltre che ridicolo. 

Se nel mondo si ragionasse come all' UEFA, avremmo ancora le pagine gialle visto che Google o Amazon o Facebook non sarebbero mai esistite visto che hanno fatto un decennio in perdita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vero, però con questi imbecilli della uefa (minuscolo voluto) purtroppo sarà un tormento ogni anno finchè non si formerà questa super lega da cui questi pagliacci verranno tagliati fuori per sempre.



E pensa che ci sono milanisti contrari alla superlega...

Come se fatturare un quarto del Real e fare i conti con la UEFA ci convenisse.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Maggio 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Appena leggo “limitazione del mercato” capisco che è un fake.



.


----------



## danjr (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 maggio, sul Milan incombe la sanzione della Uefa per il FPF violato nel 2016-17-18. Il giudizio arriverà dopo la finale di Champions. Il Milan è insieme al City una delle società sotto giudizio come annunciato dal Club Competion Coommittee della Uefa. Il Milan studia il ritiro del ricorso al TAS ma può arrivare la sentenza per il periodo 2016-2018.
> 
> *Si rischia una nuova esclusione dalla Coppe (più facile da accettare se sarà Europa League), Si spera in una multa, nelle limitazione del mercato o della rosa nelle coppe. *
> 
> Ma la campagna acquisti è già limitata. La Uefa non ha gradito il mercato invernale rossonero. Si punterà su Under 23. Donnarumma può partire.



se andiamo in EL e ci squalificano dobbiamo mandare una lettera di ringraziamento per non partecipare a quella competizione priva di senso


----------



## numero 3 (20 Maggio 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> se andiamo in EL e ci squalificano dobbiamo mandare una lettera di ringraziamento per non partecipare a quella competizione priva di senso



Se sarà EL il Milan non farà nessuna mossa e accetterà il verdetto di esclusione delle coppe, se sarà CL invece lotterà per ottenere la partecipazione, questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 20 maggio, sul Milan incombe la sanzione della Uefa per il FPF violato nel 2016-17-18. Il giudizio arriverà dopo la finale di Champions. Il Milan è insieme al City una delle società sotto giudizio come annunciato dal Club Competion Coommittee della Uefa. Il Milan studia il ritiro del ricorso al TAS ma può arrivare la sentenza per il periodo 2016-2018.
> 
> *Si rischia una nuova esclusione dalla Coppe (più facile da accettare se sarà Europa League), Si spera in una multa, nelle limitazione del mercato o della rosa nelle coppe. *
> 
> Ma la campagna acquisti è già limitata. La Uefa non ha gradito il mercato invernale rossonero. Si punterà su Under 23. Donnarumma può partire.



Grazie Leooooooooooooooooooooooo, sparisci da Milano


----------

